# Losing Air



## flipper42 (Apr 8, 2011)

Temp Change?


----------



## MR. ED (Jan 21, 2008)

flipper42 said:


> Temp Change?


No. It’s pretty consistent down there. Nothing extreme.


----------



## Rick A (Apr 15, 2016)

It shouldn't be losing air with consistent temps, but I find it hard to believe that the temp in your garage hasn't dipped since you filled it up in the fall. 15 or 20 degrees will definitely make a difference. Mine stays inflated year round, when it gets hot in will swell and soften when temps dip. With a leak I would expect it to be near flat after a couple months but if the temps are similar to when you filled it, I would check the valves first.


----------



## jsheglund (Feb 20, 2021)

I think with chambers acting different you can rule out temp as a factor.


----------



## MR. ED (Jan 21, 2008)

Rick A said:


> It shouldn't be losing air with consistent temps, but I find it hard to believe that the temp in your garage hasn't dipped since you filled it up in the fall. 15 or 20 degrees will definitely make a difference. Mine stays inflated year round, when it gets hot in will swell and soften when temps dip. With a leak I would expect it to be near flat after a couple months but if the temps are similar to when you filled it, I would check the valves first.


Didn’t think about that! Yeah it’s colder now than before. I’m going to inflate them all to the same psi and check in a week or two. Much thanks.


----------



## MR. ED (Jan 21, 2008)

jsheglund said:


> I think with chambers acting different you can rule out temp as a factor.


I just kinda pumped them up half-assed to get it to sit properly on the trailer. I never checked with the little psi reader. Thanks.


----------



## Rockgizmo (May 21, 2009)

Squirt a few shots of 303 in each of the valves then pump the tubes up a bit and give it a day. Might not be making a good seal around the actuator inside the valve.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

I like to leave my tubes a little soft in storage to keep them from getting over-pressurized if/when the temperature goes up, but it's just in a carport, not a garage. I do notice that the four chambers often feel differently when it gets cold out.

I agree with Rick A that if there were a leak in one or more chambers, they would be flat not soft. Unless they're REALLY soft and the other two are still as stiff as when you left them.


----------



## MR. ED (Jan 21, 2008)

Rockgizmo said:


> Squirt a few shots of 303 in each of the valves then pump the tubes up a bit and give it a day. Might not be making a good seal around the actuator inside the valve.


I did earlier today. PSI gauge wouldn’t read such a low number I guess. Kinda got them all close with the thumb pressure method. Thanks everyone. I’ll report back in a week or so.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

MR. ED said:


> I did earlier today. PSI gauge wouldn’t read such a low number I guess. Kinda got them all close with the thumb pressure method. Thanks everyone. I’ll report back in a week or so.


Check the temp now and when you check the pressure again in a week.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

That's the problem with the gauges I've found available - the scale is too big to get readings down to tenths of pounds or even quarter pound. I have not tried the digital one, 'though - replaces cap on your valve and gives you reading when activated. Anyone have one and want to weigh in?

Have won free beers at "guessing" when on trips with people who bring gauges, guess my thumb/palm/elbow is pretty well educated after 50 years of experience...


----------



## MR. ED (Jan 21, 2008)

B4otter said:


> That's the problem with the gauges I've found available - the scale is too big to get readings down to tenths of pounds or even quarter pound. I have not tried the digital one, 'though - replaces cap on your valve and gives you reading when activated. Anyone have one and want to weigh in?
> 
> Have won free beers at "guessing" when on trips with people who bring gauges, guess my thumb/palm/elbow is pretty well educated after 50 years of experience...


Huh, Pretty slick. They’re 35$ at cascade and look to be solar powered. Not sure I’m really that concerned about it. If it’s an issue I’ll contact the manufacturer or just pump as needed. I guess I was under the impression that a newish boat would hold air longer but I’m no boat expert. Thanks


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

B4otter said:


> That's the problem with the gauges I've found available - the scale is too big to get readings down to tenths of pounds or even quarter pound. I have not tried the digital one, 'though - replaces cap on your valve and gives you reading when activated. Anyone have one and want to weigh in?
> 
> Have won free beers at "guessing" when on trips with people who bring gauges, guess my thumb/palm/elbow is pretty well educated after 50 years of experience...


The one I have reads down to about .35 then shows 0. I find these caps helpful when pulling a trailer up and down passes.


----------



## peernisse (Jun 1, 2011)

jsheglund said:


> I think with chambers acting different you can rule out temp as a factor.


Not really. It is not at all unreasonable that you could fill unequal amounts of air into the chambers that looks and feels good, but as the temp drops some look flatter than others.


----------



## peernisse (Jun 1, 2011)

MR. ED said:


> Should my fairly new, hardly used raft be losing air as it sits in my garage? I pumped it up in the fall while I was working on my trailer and noticed today that 2 of my chambers were way softer than the other 2. Just curious... I've always bagged up my little cat at the end of the season so this is all new to me. Thanks and be gentle


Sounds like your boat cooled down and you can now see which chambers have less air. That happens as you inflate and a baffle pushes into an adjacent chamber. The boat looks and feels equally inflated at the time, but if it cools of and contracts you can see some chambers maybe had less air. If you had a leak they would be totally flat. Just top 'er off.


----------

